

Very Funny, Google Analytics :) - atte
http://launchsky.com/ga-april-fools.png

======
atte
When I clicked through (excitedly) to see more details about who was visiting
us from the International Space Station, I noticed that the top traffic source
was a search for "April Fools." Google, you got me on this one.

